# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  حاسوب محمول لكل طالب جامعي...

## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## روان

شكرا على الخبر ، بس الاشاعات كثيره عن الموضوع وانه المواصفات مش كثير  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## BeisaN

*الخبر كتير حلو

بس نفسي اعرف ليش حاطين صورة يابانيين مو عرب

وشكلوا الموضوع "عيش يا ... حتى ينبت الحشيش"

و بالنسبة للمواصفات موجودة في عطاء على موقع وزارة الاتصالات*

----------

